# MultiThreading on the Lathe



## BigShed (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting old article here on multi threading.

I have attached a copy converted to pdf format


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2008)

Great find Fred:biggrin: Thanks for that, the article explains things very well.
Would you kindly do me a small favour? Please would you create a pdf of the final page as well? 
:wink:

Cheers.

BTW, I popped my speed controller on my machine, so I'm out of action till I save my pennies for a new one


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks, I saved them all to my computer. Where is page 6?


----------



## randyrls (Dec 27, 2008)

Fred;  That is excellent.  It never occurred to me to use a single thread tap to make multi start threads.

I wonder if my 9x20 is stiff enough to do the threading?  I have a DC drive controller on my machine, so I can go down to nothing on the RPMs.


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Page six*

If I did this correctly this should be page six.

BigShed this is an excellent link on lathe techniques.
Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## KenV (Dec 27, 2008)

thank you sir!!!


----------



## BigShed (Dec 28, 2008)

skiprat said:


> Great find Fred:biggrin: Thanks for that, the article explains things very well.
> Would you kindly do me a small favour? Please would you create a pdf of the final page as well?
> :wink:
> 
> ...



Sorry Steven, I had them all in 1 pdf but the forum wouldn't allow me to upload a 3+Mb pdf, so I split it, and forgot about page 6. Thanks to jhs494 for correcting my omission.

This is actually the first time that I fully understood how multi-lead threads work and are made, so I thought others might get something out of it as well.

Sorry to hear about your EVS going kaput Steven, can you get a replacement driver board? Only this morning on one of the Yahoo forums someone pointed to a great fault finder article on the Little Machine Shop site, I'll see if I can find the link and I will email it to you.


----------



## BigShed (Dec 28, 2008)

jhs494 said:


> If I did this correctly this should be page six.
> 
> BigShed this is an excellent link on lathe techniques.
> Thank you for sharing this with us!



Thanks for that Joe, I had to split the full pdf in to pages to be able to upload to the forum and I obviously forgot page 6.

Those of you that would like a single pdf of the 6 pages, please pm me your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 28, 2008)

BigShed said:


> Interesting old article here on multi threading.


 
Very interesting.  I beleive I remember a reference to that article here at IAP back in April 08.

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=414947&postcount=5


----------



## Daniel (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. Page 6 worked fine for me from the link above.
this might help me explain to Vera what multi start taps and dies are.


----------



## Darley (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Fred for this found that help me a lot to understand the threading process.


----------

